# lucanus jig.(Snapper beware!!!)



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

just brought Mitch a lucanus jig :Awesome lookn creature ,have yet to sea test but hav seen vidio of it in action,Mitch(mtfisho) will probably be trying it out this weekend.we will post a pic of it tonight ,not cheap at$20 a pop. if any one has used one would love to hear from you and any tips as how to use .a soft tip rod is recommended .there is a how to Lucanusjig video at www.Lucanusjig.com. Mr Worstling also did an episode on them.any fathers to be check out the warning on the pac! Happyfishing,Angryseal


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

i got mine 60gm lucanus jigs for only $15 each maybe less this weekend if you head into cranbourne tackle store as theyre having a 20% off everything in store for their 20th anniversary.


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

tryto2fish said:


> i got mine 60gm lucanus jigs for only $15 each maybe less this weekend if you head into cranbourne tackle store as theyre having a 20% off everything in store for their 20th anniversary.


thanks bro,will checkout this weekend


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

daiwa bayrubber looks good as well!!!


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

I also have a few but has anyone actually caught anything with them yet ?

Cheers Micka


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

I must say they sure look good and will probably catch me as well. I am keen to try some of these above mentioned jigs / lures out as well in ppb thx for the heads up in cranbourne will try to make a trip over there this weekend too.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

yakattack said:


> I also have a few but has anyone actually caught anything with them yet ?
> 
> Cheers Micka


yeah, have caught snapper to 6/7 kg on them from boats. havent tried it from the yak yet, our better snapper spots are unfortunately inhabited by other less desirable species that making yakking less fun :?

the various types of these jigs come as low in weight as 1/4 oz, so there is certainly one for most circumstances. i have also found that the plastic squid teasers work well with a small bean sinker shoved into the head and hoos dangling. at about $2 each, they are a little more attractive price-wise.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Leatherjackets love the danglely rubber bits :evil:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The lucanus will catch more fish than the gillies lure and they really work great!


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

Wigg caught a big snapper on one


----------



## angryseal (Jul 27, 2009)

onemorecast said:


> Leatherjackets love the danglely rubber bits :evil:


yeh thanks for the reminder about the leather jackets,


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

angryseal said:


> onemorecast said:
> 
> 
> > Leatherjackets love the danglely rubber bits :evil:
> ...


\

no need to worry as the replacement skirts is onlr $4 each.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I bought some 5 and 10 gram Duel "Salty Rubber Casts"










http://www.duel.co.jp/english/products/ ... index.html

caught some chopper tomorrow maybe something else.

Also got some River to Sea 20g Octo Snipers










Will try those tomorrow at Botany Bay and the Cooks River mouth

and some 60g Lucannus
Will use those at Long Reef and Depot Beach


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

I bought a 60gm Lucanus a while a go and have only used it once - dead sticking out the back as I was in pretty shallow water and those jigs have got 'snagged on the bottom' written all over them (although I could be wrong - would like to hear from others who've used them in less than 15m).
Anyway, I caught a squid on it - go figure :shock: 
Smeg


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

i went down to cranbourne on Sunday only to find out the sale was on Saturday and one of youse buggers had cleaned shop they had no more lucanos jigs left!! snagged a couple of lucanos wannabes and am keen to try them out. the guy in the shop said the blue were popular as were the orange for port philip bay...


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

Hantu said:


> i went down to cranbourne on Sunday only to find out the sale was on Saturday and one of youse buggers had cleaned shop they had no more lucanos jigs left!! snagged a couple of lucanos wannabes and am keen to try them out. the guy in the shop said the blue were popular as were the orange for port philip bay...


pretty sure that the sale was on sunday as i was there as well looking for the exact same thing.................altough there was also a newer version of lucanus but a bit pricey $30 a pop before the discount.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

For any tight asses out there. These things would be reef magnets in my hands but not wanting to miss another latest and greatest i decided to jam one of those replacement skirts on a regular jig head and it looks um alright, hasnt done any damage yet, but seems i am not alone .


----------

